# Nitecore EX10 clip



## Energie (Jul 10, 2008)

Homemade aluminium-ring, stainless-steel clip.
The two outer scews are 1/10 mm longer than 
the thread in the ring.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, seriously... do you think we're going to let you off that easy? Details!


----------



## glockboy (Jul 10, 2008)

How about this?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice mod Energie:twothumbs

glockboy, where/what's the *three screws* clip from?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## glockboy (Jul 10, 2008)

From my pocket knife.



TranquillityBase said:


> glockboy, where/what's the *three screws* clip from?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 10, 2008)

glockboy said:


> From my pocket knife.


Nice!

Looks to be a perfect fit.


----------



## houtex (Jul 10, 2008)

Energie,how does the clip hold on to the light?


----------



## Energie (Jul 11, 2008)

*glockboy*,
nice clips!

*houtex*,
the aluminium ring fits over the body without any play.
The outer two screws are 1/10 mm longer than the threads in the ring.
The screws press against the wall of the body.
No wobbling of the clip. And no marks on the body when the clip is removed.
I did not want to bore the body because it is 1,3 mm thick, not enough 
for solid threads in my opinion.


----------



## pyromaniac (Jul 17, 2008)

Another "Made in Germany"










This clip is home-made.
It's made of 0,6mm spring-steel. The edges are troweled and the surface is brightly polished. The screws go throught the existing holes of the Flashlight without threads. Attached to a small sheet of iron with threads on the inside.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 17, 2008)

Please tell me you're going to sell those clips, pyro!!


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice job everyone! I'm patiently waiting until some become available for those of us without the talent to make our own!


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, outstanding work on the clips, guys!

Energie that is some serious beef you got there with your clip. Very sturdy looking.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jul 17, 2008)

GREAT work pyro!!!! That's how the clip should be offered! Great way of attachment to the existing light! Sturdy and nice shape of the clip too!!!

I'm down for one if you make em!!


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 19, 2008)

pyromaniac :wow:
nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Jul 19, 2008)

IsaacHayes said:


> GREAT work pyro!!!! That's how the clip should be offered! Great way of attachment to the existing light! Sturdy and nice shape of the clip too!!!
> 
> I'm down for one if you make em!!


+1 Very nicely done Pyro, could easily be sold as a kit for folks with access to nothing more than a screwdriver.
Norm


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 31, 2008)

7777's ought to take a peek at these!


----------



## bfg9000 (Jul 31, 2008)

Awesome clips, would love to see one tig welded to the SS bezel ring!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to bring up a rather old topic but do you think any of these will work on a EX10? 
http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=60_101


----------



## mitch79 (Aug 27, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Sorry to bring up a rather old topic but do you think any of these will work on a EX10?
> http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=60_101


Well this one looks identical to the one Glockboy used.
4sevens is releasing their clip for the D10 & EX10 in a weeks time if you can wait.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes it sure does! Thanks


----------



## Energie (Aug 27, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Sorry to bring up a rather old topic but do you think any of these will work on a EX10?
> http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=60_101


 
I´ve used the model 19 clip.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Aug 27, 2008)

Energie said:


> I´ve used the model 19 clip.



But you also made the alum. ring yourself. Im looking(or atleast trying to buy one with a perfect fit... no mod to the body).
Like glockboy, so im guessing model 8 in the one.


----------



## Energie (Aug 27, 2008)

You can buy an EX10 clip from 4Sevens in a few days: Link


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Aug 27, 2008)

Did I ever say how much I love CPF. Thanks yet again.


----------



## Tulsot (Apr 7, 2010)

Glockboy,

Did you use a backing plate with that three screw version pocket clip or did you just drill and tap the light? I ordered this http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/product_info.php?cPath=60_101_145&products_id=731

to modify my new Quark AA tactical. Any advice appreciated. I fear that no backing plate on my Quark may be too weak.


----------



## josat (Aug 29, 2010)

Fantastic pocket clip! Of course from Germany 

I know it's an old thread, but would you sell me a clip?

/josat


----------

